# Wrong finish date on P45



## GlobalWander (17 Dec 2008)

I have been issued a P45 from my employer that has the wrong date that I finished on it. Its 8 weeks after I finished and my employer refuses to change as it is alot of work and will cost them money to do so. This will stop me getting JB for another 6 weeks. I left the job, i was not fired.

Is there anyone outside the company, maybe a department in SW that I can talk to about getting it changed? I'm really upset about this


----------



## bacchus (17 Dec 2008)

and as you have left work voluntarily, you may not get JB for 9 weeks after leaving work.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2008)

Is it simply wrong or have they included paid leave accrued?


----------



## ubiquitous (17 Dec 2008)

Get a letter from them (or if relevant their payroll dept) confirming your actual finish date.


----------



## GlobalWander (17 Dec 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Is it simply wrong or have they included paid leave accrued?



Yes, it is simply wrong and no paid leave accrued



bacchus said:


> and as you have left work voluntarily, you may not get JB for 9 weeks after leaving work.



I understand that hence I should be able to apply for JB next week but can't for a further 6 weeks because of their error on my current P45.

I have everything from then in writing, I kept phone calls to a minimum so presenting copies of the emails is not a problem.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

GlobalWander said:


> Yes, it is simply wrong and no paid leave accrued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Why did you not apply for JB from fist day of unemployment? It is not a 'gvien' that you would not be paid for the first 9 weeks. They decide whether you left for good reasons.


----------



## carrielou (18 Dec 2008)

Can that P45 not just be marked void and a new P45 issued?  How is it going to cost them a lot of money?


----------



## bacchus (19 Dec 2008)

citizen_information said:
			
		

> You should register as unemployed (_sign-on_) with the Department of Social and Family Affairs. When registering, remember to bring along your P45 with you.  (A P45 is the form your employer gives you when you finish work and shows your current year's PRSI contributions, earnings, etc.). *You should still apply for Jobseeker's Benefit if you cannot get a P45 from your former employer. *



Just say you have not got your P45?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2008)

Or just explain the situation to _SW_? Especially if you have other documentary evidence to support your story.


----------

